# Interior Wood Finishes ... Help!



## Natosha Jacobs (Jan 9, 2021)

We're building a home and all the interior decorating is driving me nuts! We've ordered Schuler cabinets in a cherry pecan color. We are thinking of going with a natural (light) maple laminate flooring. Our window trim & columns will be white. Our stairwell will have a handrail and we'll have balusters and rail on our 2nd floor landing.

So ... do I go with white or natural maple baulters/handrails? Do I do white balusters with a natural maple (matching the floors) rail on top? Stairs are carpeted along with the 2nd floor. Oh - and our walls will be a tan color. Thanks!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.

This thread is now closed.


----------

